# RAF Chinook wire strike - 28 Jul 2020



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jul 2020)

Article Link

Chinook claims wire strike

An RAF Chinook of 18(B)sq (ZA683, msn MA014/M7031) was forced to make an unplanned landing on Carmarthenshire farmland near Llangynin, Wales.

The Ministry of Defence says the incident happened on Tuesday evening 28 July. Twin-engined helicopter crew suffered "minor injuries". Military chiefs add the Chinook was on a training exercise at the time.

A 'wire strike' is suspected to be the cause. Pam Windsor, a community councillor in Llangynin, says her electricity cut off after her family heard a "loud sort of droning noise of a helicopter very close by". She says: "We went outside and we could see the Chinook very low, just passing over the village heading towards fields in the distance."


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Jul 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Article Link
> 
> Chinook claims wire strike
> 
> ...



I bet that Dad was p*ssed when the kids brought the car home that day


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jul 2020)

They should go out and buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jul 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> They should go out and buy a lottery ticket!



... and some fresh underwear


----------



## FJAG (31 Jul 2020)

"suspected to be the cause"?

 :dunno:


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jul 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> "suspected to be the cause"?
> 
> :dunno:



It’s the operators equivalent of ‘alleged.’ 

The ‘judgement’ comes as output from the investigation.


----------



## FJAG (31 Jul 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It’s the operators equivalent of ‘alleged.’
> 
> The ‘judgement’ comes as output from the investigation.



 :rofl:


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2020)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Article Link
> 
> Chinook claims wire strike
> 
> ...



Wire strike my ass that's from a dragon claw.


----------

